# Christmas Cham Pale & Stylishly Yours Haul (also some perm. collection stuff) pic heavy!



## HMC (Jan 4, 2011)

*Christmas Cham Pale & Stylishly Yours Haul (also some perm. collection stuff) pic heavy!*

So this Christmas all i asked for was a MAC gift card aaaand that's what I got lol! My soon to be mother-in-law COMPLETELY surprised me gave me a gift card to MAC (my fiance told her it was my favorite ) I just love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and then my parent gave me money for MAC as well!! My family rocks! lol Anyway, here is what I got!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There also some surprise fun pictures at the end that are NOT makeup hehe!!

























  	Madly Magenta is from Stylishly Yours...





  	Eye Kohl in "I Get No Kick" (Cham Pale) and a lip pencil "Magenta"









  	My yummy Lustreglass in "Morning Glory"









  	Lipglass in "Oh Baby" this is seriously the best bronzey shade ever...









  	Top left: "Humid"
  	Top right: "Steamy"
  	Bottom left: "Freshwater"
  	Bottom Right: "Contrast"









  	Top left: "Girlie"
  	Top right: "Electra"
  	Bottom left: "Print"
  	Bottom right: empty





  	THE LIPSTICK!!! MY FAVORITE PART!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  	Now for a long time i've been kinda thinking about CB 96 when my friend Sierra who works at the MAC counter at my local Dillard's showed it to me, but when i just did a back to MAC i got it and realized that it's AMAZING!! If you're into oranges and corals this is so for you...





  	(from left to right) "Pervette", "Neon Orange" (PURE AMAZINGNESS from the Stylishly Yours Collection also normally a Pro item) and "CB 96"

  	MORE PRETTINESS!!!!












  	(left to right) "Snob", "Style Curve" (Stylishly Yours), and "Tanarama" (Cham Pale)

  	And here are the other non makeup pics i promised!!





  	On New Years Eve my fiance *officially* proposed to me with my brand new custom made engagement ring made with my grandmothers diamonds!! We have been engaged sinse september but he just now was able to get my ring finished...













  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 4, 2011)

*Very nice haul & Congratulations!!!! *


----------



## Merula (Jan 4, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice haul with beautiful pigments!  Congrats on your engagement! Your ring is gorgeous, but you glow the most!


----------



## 2browneyes (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice!  Congrats


----------



## Viktbloggerskan (Jan 5, 2011)

Lovely haul and even lovelier ring!


----------



## erygonz (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Nice haul!!!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations!  Nice haul!!!!  But the best is your personal pictures - so very sweet, love the ring, and I am glad you shared with us!


----------



## HMC (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## keetuh (Jan 5, 2011)

Gorgeous haul, and oh gosh. What a sap I am, after looking at your engagement pictures, I started to get teary-eyed. You have a gorgeous ring, and congrats!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 5, 2011)

Aww, you guys look sooo cute together. Congrats girlie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And awesome haul, Not I really cant wait till my goodies come tomorrow & gotta pick up the Magenta lipliner as well.  Enjoy.


----------



## rjsmom84 (Jan 5, 2011)

Beautiful ring. I love it. Congratulations.


----------



## saizine (Jan 5, 2011)

Congratulations! Your ring is amazing~ Have fun with your new goodies, and look forward to the future!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 5, 2011)

I love the Cham Pale collection, the eye kohl is a gorgeous color <3

  	& CONGRATS!  the ring is gorgeous, and i love the whole sentimental side to it


----------



## sujusarangx3 (Jan 5, 2011)

CONGRATS  you look so happy!


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 5, 2011)

I lurve the expression on your face, and the haul is great too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HMC (Jan 5, 2011)

LILYisatig3r said:


> I love the Cham Pale collection, the eye kohl is a gorgeous color <3
> 
> & CONGRATS!  the ring is gorgeous, and i love the whole sentimental side to it



 	Yeah I loved Cham Pale AND Stylishly Yours! They are both fantastic color collections. And thank you! I always was crazy about my grandmothers ring...when i was a little girl i would always try it on my finger when she wasn't looking lol


----------



## HMC (Jan 5, 2011)

And thank you to everyone for your kind words!!!


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

lovely haul and congratulations!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice haul congrats on the engagement the ring is beautiful!


----------



## regru (Feb 25, 2011)

congratulations!!


----------



## LC (Feb 25, 2011)

hannerz im so happy you got the madly magenta cream colour base..it makes the biggest difference when using under purple shadows.

  	Just wondering tho - why did u buy the shadows in pot for then depot? you didnt want to just buy them in the pans? theyre cheaper..or were the shadows older that you just got around to depotting?

  	so jealous of all the lippies


----------

